# will this welder do the job ?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

JOB: build wrought iron security gate for a regular door and some window security bars ?

TOOL: http://www.mylincolnelectric.com/Catalog/equipmentdatasheet.aspx?P=42420

thanks,

- a -


----------



## McGaw (Sep 27, 2007)

Should do the trick. I've seen trailers built with them. I was thinking about doing some security bars but wasn't sure how I would secure them. Could you send some pics when your done?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

*will do*

send me an email: amakarevic at (remove this) yahoo dot com

in other words, you think that 1/4 inch joints are good enough for a security gate / bars ?

thanks,

- a -


----------



## DefEddie (Mar 16, 2008)

I would think a stick/arc welder would be better and easier to use for the thick metal bars over doors and windows.
I don't do much welding though,and i'm terrible at mig so that could have something to do with my choice.

I would think a 140 amp mig would work though for up to 3/8" or so though i'm not sure on that.
It would definately work for 1/4" though,i'm pretty sure on that since i've welded 1/4" with a mig and I think it came out well.

Hope that helps somewhat(not really though huh?)


----------

